# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Any cell phone models that are privacy oriented?

## Reason

For those who do not wish to be constantly purchasing and throwing away prepaid cell phones, does anyone know of a site/resource that shows which models of phones have features such as...

No internal GPS chip, easy airplane mode to counter microphone functionality, no camera, etc.

----------


## Endgame

I assume all cell phones are backdoored all to $#@!, can be used to listen to me even when I'm not talking to anyone, etc.

----------


## Reason

> I assume all cell phones are backdoored all to $#@!, can be used to listen to me even when I'm not talking to anyone, etc.


I wonder how effective "airplane mode" is in disabling the microphone...

----------


## ghengis86

> I wonder how effective "airplane mode" is in disabling the microphone...


Doubt it. Only sure way is to remove the battery. One problem; try doing that with an iPhone.

----------


## RiseAgainst

> Doubt it. Only sure way is to remove the battery. One problem; try doing that with an iPhone.


Effin apple.

----------


## Reason

> Doubt it. Only sure way is to remove the battery. One problem; try doing that with an iPhone.


I don't know anyone dumb enough to use an iPhone...

----------


## kylejack

I can't imagine you can trust any of them. 

If I were doing something of a sensitive nature, I would just buy burners with cash and ditch them periodically.

----------


## ZanZibar

Let's think about this....

First off all cell phones must be approved by the FCC.

Secondly, in the US, essentially cellphones are subsidized by the carriers (Sprint, TMobile, ATT etc). You typially can only get a phone for a reasonable price if you sign up for a contract. This means that cell phone manufacturers sell THRU the carriers and thus the carriers get to dictate what phones they carry and what the specs of the phone are. Oh and the carriers are a government-granted cartel.

So, what do you think?

----------


## ghengis86

> I don't know anyone dumb enough to use an iPhone...


 There's plenty

Apple sold 17.07 million iPhones in Q42011.  
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2011/10/18Apple-Reports-Fourth-Quarter-Results.html

----------


## ghengis86

And doesn't the NSA monitor all phone calls (and electronic communication) anyway?

----------


## Feelgood



----------


## ZanZibar

> 


Not hardly. Those things are analog, not digital. AND they are unencrypted. Anyone with an 800mHz scanner from RadShack can listen in on them.

----------


## Len Larson

You might look at using a VOIP app instead. I use Line2 on my iPad. Works fine on WiFi networks. I haven't activated the cell data plan, so I can't say how that works.

----------


## kylejack

> First off all cell phones must be approved by the FCC.


Only to be sold in the US, though. There are European and Asian market phones that you can put an American sim card into and use.

----------


## kylejack

There's an Android app for encrypted calls, Redphone. http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/sec...-redphone/5300

----------


## Reason

https://silentcircle.com/

----------


## DamianTV

> Doubt it. Only sure way is to remove the battery. One problem; try doing that with an iPhone.


Which battery?  Cell phones have 2.

----------


## Revolution9

> I don't know anyone dumb enough to use an iPhone...


The game I am revamping had 5 million downloads for iPhones. A bit of hyperbole on your part I would say.

Rev9

----------


## Anti Federalist

Mine:

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Effin apple.


Some men just want to watch the world burn.

$#@! Da Man.

*Tool to open iPhone 4 case, 5 Point Pentalobe TS1 Screwdriver, Precision Tip NEW*

http://compare.ebay.com/like/3104046...Types&var=sbar

----------


## dillo

I use an Android, and Im sure if someone really wanted to they could reprogram the phone to make it untappable if the phone was rooted.  The NSA would probably send the notice to have youre provider shut you off though.

----------


## r3volution

i have been only buying phones with no gps (although you can still be tracked, just not as closely) or hack them to disable it . i then open them and remove the speaker phone . i work on electronics for a living so that easier said than done .
unfortunately i do not believe this can be done for profit commercially because of digital copyright laws .

----------


## sailingaway

> I don't know anyone dumb enough to use an iPhone...


*<---* 

I like how it browses the internet.  It positively sucks as a phone.

----------


## r3volution

> *<---* 
> 
> I like how it browses the internet.  It positively sucks as a phone.


yep , as far as the phone part of the device is concerned the cell i had in 1998 worked better . its basically an ipod touch combined with the worst cell phone made by man .

----------


## roho76

Dude, we have street lights that can listen to your conversations and drones the size of flies that can fly in amazing synchronized dance formations. I think a cell phone is the least of your worries. Everything the government needs to know about you, they already know. 

Just saying.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> i have been only buying phones with no gps (although you can still be tracked, just not as closely) *or hack them to disable it* . i then open them and remove the speaker phone . i work on electronics for a living so that easier said than done .
> unfortunately i do not believe this can be done for profit commercially because of digital copyright laws .


I reckon you're probably violating some sort of federal law by doing that.

----------


## roho76

Actually you should look into disposable cell phones from gas stations for total anonimity. You can still sign up for them with fake names in some shady areas. Just make sure your packing. 

Who was it who said something like hide in plain sight or something like that?

----------


## dillo

> Actually you should look into disposable cell phones from gas stations for total anonimity. You can still sign up for them with fake names in some shady areas. Just make sure your packing. 
> 
> Who was it who said something like hide in plain sight or something like that?


thats what they did on the wire

----------


## DamianTV

> I don't know anyone dumb enough to use an iPhone...


Oh you know em.  You just dont like em because they are idiots.

----------


## Reason

> i have been only buying phones with no gps (although you can still be tracked, just not as closely) or hack them to disable it . i then open them and remove the speaker phone . i work on electronics for a living so that easier said than done .
> unfortunately i do not believe this can be done for profit commercially because of digital copyright laws .


I have read that most law enforcement doesn't even bother using the GPS functionality when using long term surveillance on a target because using the triangulation from the cell towers is actually more accurate and less protected by some privacy laws.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I have read that most law enforcement doesn't even bother using the GPS functionality when using long term surveillance on a target because using the triangulation from the cell towers is actually more accurate and less protected by some privacy laws.


Triangulation is not more accurate.  All cell phones made today must have GPS, it's part of some federal E-911 law that congress passed.

How to Stop GPS Tracking on Cell Phones
http://www.brighthub.com/electronics...les/66579.aspx

Remove the GPS Antenna


If you are familiar with the internal circuit of your mobile unit, you can safely remove the GPS antenna located on the motherboard or inside the rear housing. This can be done by opening the back casing of your phone. Take out your sim card and battery to remove the rear housing easily using a small screwdriver and by snapping the sides. After removing, you can now work directly on the circuit board, look for the GPS antenna as shown in the image (GPS of different phones have slight variation in appearance). Remove it slowly and you can now assemble your phone. Make sure to back-up important information from your phone and do a format or full restart to remove previous tracking records.

-t

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I have read that most law enforcement doesn't even bother using the GPS functionality when using long term surveillance on a target because using the triangulation from the cell towers is actually more accurate and less protected by some privacy laws.


Which is why I like that old brick of mine.

No GPS and, in many locations that I use it in, only one tower will be in range.

Thus, while "they" may be able to get a LOP and bearing, there is no way to determine *where* on that bearing line the phone may be.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

If you are not a technology neophyte, it's quite easy to stop the tracking on an iPhone (Jailbreak -> Untrackerd [it installs a daemon which wipes out the tracking database]).  However, it voids warranty (but then again, many stores sell them without warranty anyway) and may, depending on insurance, void that too.

Airplane mode also stops locations from being logged in the .db file - however, you can't make calls and must disable airplane mode to do so, so that call location will be logged.  However it's a simple alternative if you can't get by without a smart phone for work and don't want to be tracked (as much).

----------

